# Screw compressor



## abunai (Aug 15, 2012)

First post here. 
Anyone have any experiance with screw compressors?????
From what I've found on the web, they seem to be very quiet and able to put out more CFM than piston types.
Cost a lot more too.


----------



## SonnyT (Sep 20, 2010)

We Have big Ingersoll's at work. Not really so quiet with 150 hp motors. They are expensive to repair also!


----------



## pawon (Dec 26, 2011)

Hi,

Screw compressors are a lot more quiet compared to piston compressors.

Screw compressors are designed to work continuously.They can run 24/7, 365 days a year. They don't like standing still, or run just a little bit every day, it makes them rusty.

Piston compressor are better for intermediate use. When you use air only once a day (workshop) or when you don't need high air flows. Piston compressors can also run 24/7 (the better/more expensive ones) but this is seen only in some cases (for example 30 bar or higher pressure).

Also, the capacity of screw compressors is usually much higher compared to piston compressors.

Here is some more about which type of compressor to buy: Air compressor buying guide, part 2: what type of air compressor do I need?

When you need air continuously, a screw compressor would be better (also lower energy costs). If you need it once in a while, a piston compressor is better.


----------



## ferry (Nov 30, 2012)

The gas compression process of a rotary screw is a continuous sweeping motion, so there is very little pulsation or surging of flow, as occurs with piston compressors.That's why screw compressor are better than piston compressor.


----------

